# Im NW 32 oder 64 Bit Clients?



## maxi (8 April 2011)

Hallo,

haben einen neuen 64 Bit Server 2007 und überwiegend 32 Bit Clients mit Windows XP.
Nun brauchen wir einen neuen Client.

Der EDV`ler sagt das Windows 7 Professional 32 Bit mit WinXP Mode am sinvollsten ist.

Kann das stimmen?


----------



## thomass5 (8 April 2011)

... Ob 32 oder 64 Bit  kommt drauf an, was du auf dem Client laufen lassen möchtest. Wenn du mehrere virtuelle XP gleichzeitig laufen lassen möchtest, kann 64 mit sehr viel Speicher schon sinnvoller sein. ...

Thomas


----------



## maxi (8 April 2011)

Für was denn virtuell XP?

Ich habe hier als Zocker PC einen Win7 64 Bit Ultimate und es läuft alles super drauf.


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2011)

Welches Programm bei euch benötigt zwingend Windows 7?
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh, dass wir noch XP nutzen können.

Unter XP mit Admin-Rechten habe ich bislang noch alle notwendige Software ans Laufen bekommen. Unter Win7 64Bit sieht es anders aus.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## thomass5 (8 April 2011)

> Für was denn virtuell XP?
> 
> Ich habe hier als Zocker PC einen Win7 64 Bit Ultimate und es läuft alles super drauf.





> Der EDV`ler sagt das Windows 7 Professional 32 Bit mit WinXP Mode am sinvollsten ist.


Du hast doch mit XP-Mode angefangen! Ich kenn deine Programme ja nicht, welche du laufen lassen möchtest.

Thomas


----------

